# Buying a New PC (Mumbai) 65K



## Adude_10 (Apr 18, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Allrounder - High Performance, Gaming, Large amount of Multitasking, Multimedia, Internet, 

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:Between 55K - 65K

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:Not presently. Open to the idea in the future

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 - Ultimate

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:2 TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:Existing Screen size - 22 Inches, resolution: 1920x1080 (Samsung)

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:Looking to get this done by the retailer/assembler that I purchase it from. 

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:1/2 weeks

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yes - upgradeable

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:No Monitor and Sound system

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Mumbai. 

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:Need to know any places within Mumbai where I can purchase recommended system. 

Thanks very much in advance..


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|ASUS GTX570 Direct CU II|20500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2600
*DVD Writer*
|Asus 24X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12D 850|7100
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced Transparent Side Panel|5800
*Keyboard&Mouse*
|Razer Cyclosa bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Total*
||64900


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 18, 2011)

processor = Intel i5 2500k = rs 11000
Motherboard= Intel DP67BG = rs 8500
RAM = G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL = rs 2500
HDD = Seagate ITB 7200.12 *2 = rs 5400
DVD Writer = LG 22X SATA DVD = rs 900
PSU = Corsair tx650 v2 = rs 5500
Graphic Card = MSI N580 GTX = rs 27000
Case = CM 690 II Advanced Transparent Side Panel  = rs 5800
keyboard & Mouse combo = logitech MK200 = rs 650

Total= 67250

@ Adude_10 if u can increase ur budget by 2 - 3k then u could buy a gtx 580 if not go for ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II and do u need a UPS or no plz mention
the reason i preferred a normal keyboard and mouse is cause u can buy it any time as they are not much expensive better invest in a graphic card


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> @ Adude_10 if u can increase ur budget by 2 - 3k then u could buy a gtx 580 if not go for ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II and do u need a UPS or no plz mention
> the reason i preferred a normal keyboard and mouse is cause u can buy it any time as they are not much expensive better invest in a graphic card



GTX570 will be enough for gaming @1080p...
If needed, in future OP can go for SLI...


----------



## coolgame (Apr 18, 2011)

if u can up your budget by 5k then go for this.else you can go for mailme.manjus config.


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16800
*Motherboard*
|MSI p67A-GD55|9800
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580|28150
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|ANY|900
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12D 750|6500
*Case*
|CM elite 430|2700
*Keyboard&Mouse*
|microsoft bundle|600
*Total*
||70.75k|u can get your components from primeabgb/theitwares/mahavir electronics @lamington road mumbai.
P.S.dont pay any heed to whatever they say.

@ankit0_0:ur gtx 580 is falsely priced


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 18, 2011)

@ mailme a GTX 580 would be much better if the OP can inc his budget a bit as i mentioned above if not he can go for GTX 570 
in future if OP wants he could do a GTX 580 sli which would beat a GTX 570 sli anyday and would be more future proof   just a suggestion



mailme.manju said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



@ its better if OP goes for MSI GTX 570 Twin frozr or asus gtx 570 DC II and not the one with stock fan 
r u suggesting a 2TB 5900 RPM HDD cause thats what comes at that price its better if OP goes for 2*Seagate ITB 7200.12 rather than what u r suggesting 
the psu u suggested is a over kill a 650w will be more than sufficient better if OP goes for Corsair tx650 v2 which will cost abt 5500/- rather than going for a Seasonic S12D 850

@ coolgame i reffered to the prices posted by jaskanwar  click here


----------



## coolgame (Apr 18, 2011)

what if the op wants to upgrade to a better gpu later?he would have to change his psu.

it is 27000.not 20500.check it out yourself


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 18, 2011)

@ coolgame a 650 w would be suficient for now, let the OP reply on this


----------



## coolgame (Apr 18, 2011)

fair enough.but do edit your post


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 18, 2011)

@ cool whr do u stay in mumbai(off topic)


----------



## coolgame (Apr 18, 2011)

thane.why?


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 18, 2011)

just like that even im from mumbai


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2011)

Edited ...


----------



## Adude_10 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, for the record I don't need a UPS and will be able to up my budget by 2k - if the performance increase is good enough.

Will I be able to get all this equipment at a single shop? or would I need to scour around the alleys of Lamington road?

Could anyone recommend a good Case for the rig? and if I would need to include any cooling?

Also, What PSU do you think I should go in for, based on the above recos? To be on the safer side (future proof)

Thanks


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16500|Can OC upto 4GHz on stock cooler
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G-SKILL[Trident] PC3-12800/1600 Mhz/cl-8-8-8-24 (2Gx2)|3000|Benefits in Gaming 
*Graphic Card*
|ASUS GTX570 Direct CU II|20500|Enough for now
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2600
*DVD Writer*
|Asus 24X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12D 850|7100|U can SLI wit this psu w/o a doubt
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced Transparent Side Panel|5800|Good Case at its price
*Keyboard&Mouse*
|Razer Cyclosa bundle|2000
*Total*
||66900


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ He can also go for *msi gtx 570 @ 18.7k*. It will be a cheaper and better option. The price will come down below 65k.

Btw cm 690 II advanced retails @ 5.5k everywhere including my place. Our forum member cilus bought it at that price recently and i was with him. It was including taxes and everything.


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 18, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



I would suggest msi twin frozr cause asus one is 3 slot and by seeing the intel board i think he cant fit 2 of these(i may be incorrect).So no point to buy powerful smps for future proofing if he cant sli. i doubt he will want to change this card in next 2 years.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 18, 2011)

580 is about 10 15 percent faster than 6970 so no point in this budget
2600 k too doesn't offer full vfm over 2500k unless you have a one lac budget


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2011)

i would also recommend OP to go for 

2500K instead of 2600k
GTX 570 instead of 580

but do get a 650W-700W PSU if OP wants to SLI in future


----------



## game-freak (Apr 18, 2011)

My Suggestion 


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS p8p67 PRO|12000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|ASUS GTX570 Direct CU II|20500
*HDD*
|Seagate 2*1TB 7200.12|5200
*DVD Writer*
|Asus 24X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair tx 650 |5500
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced Transparent Side Panel|5500
*Keyboard&Mouse*
|Razer Cyclosa bundle|2000
*total |65100*
instead of going for 2600k buy a 2500k more VFM

go for a good motherboard so i suggested ASUS p8p67 PRO as it fits ur budget not saying that intel MOBO is bad but i and a couple of ppl i know who have used intel MOBO's have had a bad experience 

a 650 W power supply will be sufficient for ur build even if u plan to overclock

You can buy ur components from Prime ABGB or IT Wares both are good but buy what u have planned and dont listen to what they suggest

According to me this is the best config u can go for in ur budget


----------



## Cilus (Apr 18, 2011)

CM 690 II advanced with Transparent side panel is within 5.5K in everywhere. I have purchased one from Bhubaneswar last month @ 5.5K all. In kolkata it is selling @ 5.1K + 4% vat


----------



## Adude_10 (Apr 18, 2011)

How is the MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II in comparison to the ASUS GTX570 Direct CU II and the MSI N580 GTX? In terms of VFM and Performance?


----------



## coolgame (Apr 18, 2011)

dont even bother.the 6970 gives a competition to the 570 not the 6950


----------



## game-freak (Apr 18, 2011)

buy ASUS GTX 570 Direcect CU II its a good card ull get confused if u start considering other options check out the review of ASUS GTX 570 Direct CU II click here


----------



## coolgame (Apr 18, 2011)

it is a good card.but with a 3 slot cooler.get a twin frozr2


----------



## game-freak (Apr 18, 2011)

[OFF TOPIC] sorry for going off topic but just saw the review for cooler master's new cabinet CM storm enforcer what a good looking and a full of feature product any idea when it would be released here in india

@ coolgame MSI twin frozr II is a gr8 card but the sole purpose of recomending ASUS over MSI is because ASUS has better service than MSI in india


----------



## Adude_10 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Guys, have selected this as my base configuration, and was wondering if  could tweak this up a bit by adding a SSD? or If I should upgrade to the i7 with the option of trying out the G-SKILL[Trident] PC3-12800/1600 Mhz/cl-8-8-8-24 (2Gx2). Thoughts?



Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	11000
Motherboard	Intel DP67BG	8500
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL	2500
Graphic Card	ASUS GTX570 Direct CU II	20500
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2600
DVD Writer	Asus 24X SATA DVD	900
PSU	Seasonic S12D 850	7100
Case	CM 690 II Advanced Transparent Side Panel	5800
Keyboard&Mouse	Razer Cyclosa bundle	2000
Total		60900


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2011)

G-SKILL[Trident] PC3-12800/1600 Mhz/cl-8-8-8-24 (2Gx2) benefits in gaming... get it


----------



## game-freak (Apr 18, 2011)

change ur psu a 850 w is to much for ur config its a overkill better go for 650 w which will be more than enough

which monitor are u using just curious

go for corsair tx 650 which will cost u 5500 it will bring ur budget to 59300


----------



## Adude_10 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahh, I guess the PSU was to make it a bit future proof and in case I would want to SLI in the future. I'm using a Samsung 24 Incher, with a res of 1920x1080.

Just a follow up to my earlier post, do you think it makes sense to go for th i7 or just stick with the i5?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2011)

OP has samsung 22" 1080p monitor..


----------



## game-freak (Apr 18, 2011)

Adude_10 said:


> Ahh, I guess the PSU was to make it a bit future proof and in case I would want to SLI in the future. I'm using a Samsung 24 Incher, with a res of 1920x1080.
> 
> Just a follow up to my earlier post, do you think it makes sense to go for th i7 or just stick with the i5?



i5 2500k would be better and is more VFM compared to i7 2600k
and are u certain u would go for a sli in the future if no then no need of buying a 850W power supply

when i asked u which monitor i ment the model number as there are no samsung 24 inch monitors available in india


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2011)

Adude_10 said:


> Ahh, I guess the PSU was to make it a bit future proof and in case I would want to SLI in the future. I'm using a Samsung 24 Incher, with a res of 1920x1080.
> 
> Just a follow up to my earlier post, do you think it makes sense to go for th i7 or just stick with the i5?



get i7 if only ur budget permits, u need not worry for 6-8 yrs....


----------



## Adude_10 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just found out the following prices from Prime AGB as per their quotes. Posting in comparison to the prices given on the forum:




Component	Make	Price	Quoted Price	Difference
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	11000	23200	3700
Motherboard	Intel DP67BG	8500		
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL	2500	2650	150
Graphic Card	ASUS GTX570 Direct CU II	20500	21000	500
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2600	2750	150
DVD Writer	Asus 24X SATA DVD	900	1050	150
PSU	Seasonic S12D 850	7100	9800	2700
Case	CM 690 II Advanced Transparent Side Panel	5800	5800	0
Keyboard&Mouse	Razer Cyclosa bundle	2000	2250	250
Total		60900	68500	7600
SSD	Corsair Fore 40GB	5800	5450	-350


----------



## game-freak (Apr 18, 2011)

@ mailme according to his budget i5 2500k will b much better and plz do some research b4 suggesting something the psu u suggested is for 9800 not for 7100 
@ adude 
1. the mobo he has provided the quote for is asus p8p67 pro not intel dp67bg
2. i knew that Seasonic S12D 850 is for 9800 thts y i suggested u corsair 650w which is more than sufficient accoding 2 me its always better 2 use 1 gpu than a sli or crossfire (i may b wrong)

if u still want 2 buy Seasonic S12D 850 buy it from it wares its for 9350 out there u can check it out
click here


----------



## Adude_10 (Apr 18, 2011)

This is another set of prices that they provided when I asked for the corresponding info.. In my previous post the price was combined I guess..



Intel Core i7 2600k   = 18000/-  coming on 3days 
ASUS P8P67 PRO  = 12000/-
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL  = NA
Gskill F3-10666CL9D -8gbXL   = 5200/-


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 18, 2011)

game-freak said:


> @ mailme according to his budget i5 2500k will b much better and plz do some research b4 suggesting something the psu u suggested is for 9800 not for 7100
> @ adude
> 1. the mobo he has provided the quote for is asus p8p67 pro not intel dp67bg
> 2. i knew that Seasonic S12D 850 is for 9800 thts y i suggested u corsair 650w which is more than sufficient accoding 2 me its always better 2 use 1 gpu than a sli or crossfire (i may b wrong)
> ...



Seasonic S12D 850W is not 9.3k it is 7.1k

Seasonic S12D 850 Watts SMPS - www.deltapage.com


----------



## akshayt (Apr 18, 2011)

Core i5 2500k 11.5k
Gigabyte P67 UD3 B3 9.5k
GSkill Trident 1600Mhz 2x2GB DDR3 CAS 8 3k at SMC International
Radeon 6970 20k+
Coolermaster Silentpro M 850 watts at 9.5k


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 18, 2011)

@OP

I too am gonna be building my system on a similar budget in 3 weeks and so far in my research i have selected the following:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|MSI P67A-GD55|10500
*Gfx Card*
|GTX560 Ti (from MSI)|15000
*RAM*
|G.skill or Corsair xms3|5500
*HDD*
|WD Black 1 tb|4600
*PSU*
|Corsair 550VX|4900
*Case*
|690 II Black -Advanced version with window|6000
*SSD*
|Kingston SV100S2-64G 64GB|6500
|
*Total*
|64000
I will be most likely purchasing this exact system soon.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2011)

game-freak said:


> @ mailme according to his budget i5 2500k will b much better


 
As i said before, If budget permits OP can get 
*i7 2600K - 16.4K*



game-freak said:


> and plz do some research b4 suggesting something the psu u suggested is for 9800 not for 7100


May be u should do some research, no offense 
Seasonic S12D 850 Watts - 7.1K



game-freak said:


> i knew that Seasonic S12D 850 is for 9800 thts y i suggested u corsair 650w which is more than sufficient accoding 2 me its always better 2 use 1 gpu than a sli or crossfire (i may b wrong)



*GeForce GTX 570*

On your average system the card requires you to have a 600 Watt power supply unit.

*GeForce GTX 570 in 2-way SLI*

A second card requires you to add another ~225 Watts. You need a 750+ Watt power supply unit if you use it in a high-end system (*800+ to a KiloWatt is recommended if you plan on any overclocking*).

*Source*


----------



## Adude_10 (Apr 18, 2011)

DirtDiver said:


> @OP
> 
> I too am gonna be building my system on a similar budget in 3 weeks and so far in my research i have selected the following:
> 
> ...




Hi, Any reasons why you've chosen this configuration over the one I have - For the Motherboard, Gfx Card and RAM? any pros/cons?

Thanks!!


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 18, 2011)

At 7.1k s12d 850 is the best. 80+ silver.


----------



## Adude_10 (Apr 18, 2011)

game-freak said:


> when i asked u which monitor i ment the model number as there are no samsung 24 inch monitors available in india



Sorry I forgot to answer this earlier, I bought this back with me when I came back from the UK... I got it for around 150 GBP from ebuyer.com, don't remember the exact model since I'm not at home at the moment, buts its 24 inch (not 22 as I had mentioned earlier)

I had bought it to link up to my macbook 13" since it has a wide viewing area, and helped me loads when using excel, typing up, etc (Univ work)


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 18, 2011)

Adude_10 said:


> Hi, Any reasons why you've chosen this configuration over the one I have - For the Motherboard, Gfx Card and RAM? any pros/cons?



*Reasons*:

*Motherboard:* U selected Intel DP67BG. This was my first choice too..but u just cant find it any where. So i started looking into other brands. Problem with Asus is that they have disabled setting CPU voltage in some of the below 12k models(non pro ones). Gigabyte and MSI have no such problem. But all Gigabyte boards have an old blue screen BIOS where as MSI boards have mouse enabled UEFI bios. So this depends on your choice. Also MSI boards come with slightly better extras. Check their websites.
MSI P67A-GD55 falls into my budget( Rs 10500 is online price..i hope ill get it even cheaper)

*Gfx Card:* The one u selected(GTX570) is great, but out of my budget. So i settled for 560. Also the MSI motherboard i selected supports SLI so i could buy another 560 in 6-8 months(if i feel the need).

*RAM:* Im buying the same Gskill ram, but the 8Gb kit. Although 4Gb is fine too.


----------



## Adude_10 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for that info. I spoke to a couple of dealers today and heard a similar response. I'm thinking of alternatively going in for the ASUS P8P67 PRO. Any feedback on that?

In terms of the Gfx card, I'm oscillating between the ASUS GTX570 Direct CU II & the MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II or the MSI. However, heard some really good reviews of the Frozr online (amazon) and in comparison to the Direct CU II it gives it a good run for its money (According to the online reviews). In terms of budget its about 5k lesser. Don't know much about the one that was mentioned for 18.5k though.

I've heard that taking an SSD can be difficult to accommodate, and the difference in games isn't very great (Again, according to another forum).. So may just opt in for a normal HDD..


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 18, 2011)

Ya asus Pro is great. 
Review:
ASUS P8P67 PRO LGA1155 Sandy Bridge Motherboard Review | Hardware Canucks

Can pls type all the motherboard price quotes u got..it would help me for my build(as i hav only few online prices, didnt get a chance to visit local shopes yet)


The Twin Frozr II model from MSI comes in both ATI and NVIDIA cards. So only buy the twin frozer thing..no matter which one u chose. I havnt compared the cards u chose..so cant say.Ill mostly get 560

And SSD hardly would make any 'in game performance' difference. It would just shorten the game loadtimes and windows booting/searching times. It would be best to change ur HDD choice to WD black(fast!) from seagate 7200.12 and forget bout SSD till such time the tech matures a bit more.(Buy it next yr, if needed)

Nd pls gimme ur local shop prce quotes for mobo..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

direct cu II is excellent but huge (3 slot cooler) and twin frozr II and III are just wow. msi rarely charges extra for a twin frozr over a reference. 
i recommend a 6970 as it performs on par with gtx570 but gives better multi gpu performance. 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO|12000
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6970 2GB|20500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12 * 2 RAID|5400
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 850|7100
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced Transparent Side Panel|5500
|
*Total*
|63700
if you want an ssd look at minimum 60GB. i suggest a Corsair Force 60GB for 7k.



mailme.manju said:


> get i7 if only ur budget permits, u need not worry for 6-8 yrs....



how come 6-8 years??
can you think of the most powerful proccy in 2004 sufficient to run games at high setting with gtx580 now?
and considering tech is advancing faster than before now, that is too much long time.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> get i7 if only ur budget permits, u need not worry for 6-8 yrs....





@OP
go for the jassy's config
its well balanced and is enough for your requirements


----------



## Adude_10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey, the following are the prices I was emailed today by one of the dealers, I may haggle with them a bit more though:



Intel Core i5 2500k   =  not available tomorrow will be confirm the price 
ASUS p8p67 PRO   = 12000/-
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL  = 2500/-
MSI GTX560ti TwinFrozer II   = 15500/-  coming on after 2days 
Seagate 1TB 7200.12   = 2700/-
Asus 24X SATA DVD   = 1000/-
SeaSonic S12D 750  (SS750JS  = 5400/-)
CM 690 II Advanced Transparent Side Panel   = 5800/-
Razer Cyclosa bundle   = 2250/-
I've posted a couple of similar prices earlier, but they're more or less +1k-2k of the price quoted in the configs. (at max)


On a side note, I had a chance to go through some other posts, and realized that most of the questions discussed here are already answered there. The only thing I found missing was a List of Pro's and Con's between:

1. Motherboards
2. GPUs

I'm assuming that the rest of the parts used in the PC would be as per the owners requirements, but I found that in all the earlier posts, these were the two widely discussed topics, and there's no clear consensus (till almost towards the end of the post) on what the Owner is thinking of buying, primarily because they don't know what the capabilities of the cards are. But Hats off to the folks in the forum for patiently answering these questions!! Really appreciate the effort.

On that note, could anyone guide us to a site which has say a simplified review of the GPU's discussed here (CU II, Frozr, MSI HD6970 2GB, etc)? looking for a comparative review if possible.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> how come 6-8 years??
> can you think of the most powerful proccy in 2004 sufficient to run games at high setting with gtx580 now?
> and considering tech is advancing faster than before now, that is too much long time.



buddy i am sure, i7 2600K will be able to handle all games in 2017


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2011)

here are some articles which might help you in narrowing down your list for graphic cards

-->Best PCIe Card: $175 To $300 : Best Graphics Cards For the Money: March 2011

-->Best PCIe Card: $300 To $400 : Best Graphics Cards For the Money: March 2011

just look for the graphic card you want and click on its link


----------



## akshayt (Apr 19, 2011)

Core i7 2600k will stay top notch for another few months (hopefully) and will be able to pass through 2012 at most. 2012 H2 or 2013 you will need a new CPU to max things out. 2013 H2 / 2014 you will need a new CPU for bare acceptable gaming decently!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2011)

akshayt said:


> Core i7 2600k will stay top notch for another few months (hopefully) and will be able to pass through 2012 at most. 2012 H2 or 2013 you will need a new CPU to max things out. 2013 H2 / 2014 you will need a new CPU for bare acceptable gaming decently!



you have a nice sense of humor


----------



## akshayt (Apr 19, 2011)

Core i7 is at the end of its life.

2012/2013 will see a new line of CPUs like Core 2 Duo were replaced by Core i7s and within 1-2 years C2Ds and even C2Qs became useless. Simiarly, wait another 1.5-2.5 years and Core i7s will be useless.

Core i7s are in business since 2008 or so which means around 3 years now and even Ivy Bridge won't be a major jump.

So in 2013, after 5 long years, you need to expect a really BIG jump. Mark my words!


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 19, 2011)

akshayt said:


> Core i7 2600k will stay top notch for another few months (hopefully) and will be able to pass through 2012 at most. 2012 H2 or 2013 you will need a new CPU to max things out. 2013 H2 / 2014 you will need a new CPU for bare acceptable gaming decently!





Piyush said:


> you have a nice sense of humor



+1
certainly funny 
hardly few games use dual cores.so until it uses quad core as min req ,i7 will be ok.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> buddy i am sure, i7 2600K will be able to handle all games in 2017



impossible


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> impossible



OK. Lets see..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> OK. Lets see..



i accept the challenge


----------



## akshayt (Apr 19, 2011)

If you max out settings of games like GTA IV or even Crysis 2, CPUs like Q9650 @ 4GHz or AMD X6 @ 3 GHz, they are really pathetic, really really pathetic. And The Q9xxx series became outdated about 2 years back.

I wasn't able to get the smoothness I need from any less than a Core i5/i7 Quad since 2009 Half 2.

And FPS is only part of the deal, smoothness, snappiness, butterness and no stuttering are many other things which FPS doesn't tell.

The fact that you are not even aware of this much shows your level of awareness in technology. And of course you have zero experience based on the statements you made.

Enter 2014 and Core i9s and i7s won't be playable at max settings, it could well be in mid 2012, but 2014 is the very max when even the fastest of today's CPUs will need to be upgraded, irrepective of the overclock.

And I can't think of a single game today which doesn't use at least 4 cores, for practical purposes!

And for your info, a comparison btw 2600k and 9550

Compare Intel Core i7-2600K (Sandy Bridge 4c/8t), Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.80GHz Processor

Gaming is the area where CPUs show the least difference and even there:

Left 4 Dead 2
260 FPS on 2600k
170 FPS on 9550

Now that is more than 50% difference. And please don't be idiotic enough to say that both 170 and 260 FPS are enough because in future apps including many of the currently released games, it will be 17 FPS and 26 FPS respectively, and currently, it is probably 34 FPS and 52 FPS respectively which is a HUGE difference.

And on an average, in most CPU intensive games, a Core i7 2600k = 2 x 9550 and for other things it could be 2-10x times as fast!


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 20, 2011)

akshayt said:


> If you max out settings of games like GTA IV or even Crysis 2, CPUs like Q9650 @ 4GHz or AMD X6 @ 3 GHz, they are really pathetic, really really pathetic. And The Q9xxx series became outdated about 2 years back.
> 
> I wasn't able to get the smoothness I need from any less than a Core i5/i7 Quad since 2009 Half 2.
> 
> ...



1 thing to note is that few games r coming out pc only ie development is made for consoles ,later pc support is added.So grafix is going down the drain.supreme commander> sp2,crysis>crysis 2 etc.As for the gta problem i faced it personally with my 4 years old p4ht(1 core,1 thread)pc.8cores is the maximun that is being developed(consult wiki pages) in Haswell / Broadwell which comes out at 2013
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haswell_(microarchitecture)
Even if they launch 8 core in sandy-ivy bridge its going to be too costly so coders wont go for 8 cores until price is around 15k-20k inr.So my guess is i7 will run smoothly until 2014 end of 2015 start.


----------



## public_enema (Nov 17, 2011)

If your intention is to build a dedicated gaming machine, then the i5 makes sense. If you will be running multiple instances of memory intensive applications (Photo editing, 3D modelling, Fluid Simulations etc..), then you would be better off with the i7. 

Just make sure that you support your build with a good PSU.


----------

